# Roof Top Carrier - What Do You Use Or Recommend ??



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looking to get a roof top carrier for the Minivan and Pacifica. Does anyone have any experience with the hard sided Thule-type boxes or the soft sided ones? I was looking at one at Cabelas and also found this one for about $75.










Any thoughts ???


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Any thoughts ???


Carry less stuff









I would probably get the soft one, easier to store when not in use.

Mike


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

If you expect to be traveling in the rain, I would go with a hard sided cargo box.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I read a report somewhere (Consumer Reports maybe) that said a soft cartop carrier degrades fuel economy due to the odd shape on top of your vehicle causing odd air currents. Whereas the hard cartop carrier slips easily through the air and doesn't affect fuel economy much at all.

I can tell you from experience that if you use the soft carrier, make sure you put stuff inside heavy garbage bags, to keep things dry. We always got a little bit of water inside our soft carrier when driving in the rain. I also got a little bit of paint abrasion, from the nylon flapping in the wind.

It comes down to cost vs. function, though. The hard carrier will be much more expensive than the soft one.

Although, if you get the roof-rack system for the hard carrier (my sister and bro-inlaw call their Thule hard carrier a "Rocket Box"), you can also attach a roof-top bicycle carrier to fit the roof-rack system. So you get some flexibility with the hard one.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have a Thule a I love it. I've used it on 3 different cars and have had zero problems. I used it for when we go skiing or weekend trips in the car.

I went with the hard side model as it can carry more and I didn't have to fuss with it once I got there....just stays on. Also the hard-sided models are more secure.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

We have a soft side carrier. The first time we used it driving to Mexico, rain got inside and into the suitcases. We had alot of wet and stained clothes. We wrap everything in garbage bags now. We like it for storage reasons.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was leaning towards the soft sided one just for the ease of storage but can agree on the aerodynamics, security and weather protection.

*Out of those that have the hard sided ones, which ones did you go with and are you happy with it.*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> I was leaning towards the soft sided one just for the ease of storage but can agree on the aerodynamics, security and weather protection.
> 
> *Out of those that have the hard sided ones, which ones did you go with and are you happy with it.*


Thule hard-side.

Buy it...put it on...lock it....forget about it....never take it off.

Seriously, you never know when you're going to need it, so why not leave it on? Mine was one our Expedition and Suburban all the time. Only took it off when I moved to new house and it would't fit into garage.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My sister had the hard sided version for years. We did a lot of tent camping out of cars in those days so space was a really big deal. She would pack clothes, shoes and bedding in the "rocket box" (we also called it that) and then pull it off the top of the car and lay it on the ground behind the tent. The kids would just use that as their clothing "bag" - it was great because they could leave it outside which would keep the extra stuff out of the tent and it would stay dry

I would look for the hard version - make sure you check Craigslist for Yakracks & boxes - you can find them for significantly less than new.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a Yakima Pro 21 in Black that I eventually need to sell. I bought it when I had my Suburban 3 years ago and then when
we sold the Sub and bought the truck I no longer have a vehicle to use it with. Think I used it 3 times and it's in near perfect shape.
It's hanging from my garage roof with a cradle and winch set up I made.

If your interested, let me know.

Yakima 21 Pro - Black


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I own a Thule Cascade and love it. Great product, easy to mount and access.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I think that the hard-sided carriers are better and strongly recommend a Yakima product. Take it from folks from the PNW (lot's of rain), Yakima's seem to hold up much better under adverse conditions.

Here's a pic of my Yakima system on my LR3:


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We used the soft side one for a couple of years and it did well and kept stuff dry but it was more work since I had to empty it overnight when we stay at hotels on trips. It was called Kanga Pouch, http://www.kangaco.com/Products.htm, and I thought it was well made. Even in rain and snow nothing inside got wet. A few years ago we got the Yakima Space Case cargo box and it was much nicer to use since I could leave things locked up overnight and not worry too much about the contents. It also kept everything dry even in very heavy rain. Either one will adversely affect your mileage and I don't recall one being better than the other. If you've got the space to store it and can afford the much higher cost the solid box is probably a more useful thing to have.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a soft sided, the "Rola Platypus Expandable Roof Top Bag." We don't use it enough to bother with a hard one. It seems to keep the rain out, although it's only seen it once. I don't really buy the aerodynamics argument, but maybe we could get Mythbusters to test it...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

We bought a soft side for the DD & SIL with a liner for it. Their stuff still got wet in it. I figured as others did that it would be easier for them to store. I found a large Sears hard carrier in a yard sale for $30 and love it. 
This is how I carry it most of the time.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

We also have a hard box from Sears we purchased 12 or more years ago, only ours is white to match our SUV. You don't need any special rack except that your car needs to have a factory rack on it. This is our third vehicle and it has adapted perfectly for each vehicle we have owned. Easy to attach and take off. It locks and it is weather proof. We absolutely love it and costs alot less than other brand names.

just my .02


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Yakima 21 on the Suburban...........


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks nice !


----------

